# DsTwo for the uk



## A7mag3ddon (Jul 30, 2010)

As title, i'm in the uk and would like to know if anyone can recommend a site where i can buy the DSTwo with quick delivery, prefer uk shop in case anything goes wrong with it :-)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 30, 2010)

I doubt you'll find any UK retailers anymore - see this article

If you want to order with ShopTemp, I've been told they have a UK returns centre to avoid sending products back to China 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But there are plenty of great web shops out there, even our old affiliates.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 30, 2010)

and your asking here right?? ..... in shoptemp!? *insert facepalm pic here! *

suggestion why not buy from shoptemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw have you not read the recent news that flash cards/r4 type cards (assuming they cant think of any other brand names and mean all of them in general!?)  have been made illegal in the uk officially!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> UK bans R4 cards, makes Nintendo DS pirating 'double illegal'
> 
> posted Jul 28th 2010 2:47PM
> 
> ...




edit shaun beat me to it!


----------



## A7mag3ddon (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi yeah i did read about that high court thing when i was researching a site to buy from, i was thinking of upgrading from my DSOne to the DStwo but the supplier i got it from is no longer trading.

I haven't got any problems with buying from ShopTemp in fact its good to support the site !, do you know what the delivery times are to the UK from wherever the shop is?

Thanks for the info shaunj66


----------



## Another World (Jul 30, 2010)

my understanding that the lawsuit win is against "R4" as a brand and not flash kits in general. it will only be a matter of time before they use that win to go up against other flash kit makers, grab a scds2 (or 3) while you can.

-another world


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 30, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> my understanding that the lawsuit win is against "R4" as a brand and not flash kits in general. it will only be a matter of time before they use that win to go up against other flash kit makers, grab a scds2 (or 3) while you can.
> 
> -another world


WHAT THE HECK
DSTHREE
what "NEW" features will that have



Spoiler



a real-time movie player


----------



## A7mag3ddon (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok ive decided to purchase my DsTwo through ShopTemp, is there any Member voucher/ coupon codes i can use? Ive been a member for 8 years ;-)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 30, 2010)

There was a $5 coupon, but I believe that's no longer in use, and the DS Two price has dropped that amount for everyone now.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 30, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another World means 3 DSTWO's


----------

